# 2009 March Snowstorm NW MN



## dc240nt (Apr 11, 2012)

New here so I thought Id show you some pics of a storm that hit us in March of 2009. This is my house in Dilworth, MN right outside of Moorhead. As you can see, we took a severe whoopin! Thats not my blower, I had to hire to get cleaned out. This is the storm that convinced me to buy a plow.


----------



## tiaquessa (Jan 24, 2010)

Wow!! That a serious amount of snow. Nice skid steer also.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

we don't get many storm's like that, but when we do I love them! $$$ 
So how do you like plowing?


----------



## dc240nt (Apr 11, 2012)

I love plowing, and because of that, Im actually looking forward to winter. Im in the process of writting letters to all of last years clients. Going to offer a referal incentive as well as different payment options. Slowly incorporating a lawn care service into the business. Hoping to get year around customers and continue to grow the number of clients. Right now its all marketing.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Sound like you have a good plan, best of luck to you and pray to the snow gods in the fall!!


----------

